# Abnormal feces



## zth8992 (Jul 19, 2012)

I have some young leucs right now and today I noticed (at least) one of them had a very runny stool. It was mostly water with some loose fecal matter. First one I saw was the day after I got them so I assumed it was probably stress related from all the moving around. Today I saw another, it was reddish orange in color which I know from reading around that this can be caused by supplements so that doesn't concern me as much as the consistency. Any ideas on how worried I should be? I have had them for a week or so and fed dusted flies for the first time yesterday. I use repashy calcium plus. I sent an email to doctor Frye but just incase anyone has any quicker responses as it is the weekend right now. Both frogs are still behaving normally and are eating plenty.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

In some animals, that can be a sign of coccidiosis...causing bloody stool. You should definitely get a fecal done and be prepared to worm them all, and perhaps some other meds as well ..


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Judy S said:


> In some animals, that can be a sign of coccidiosis...causing bloody stool. You should definitely get a fecal done and be prepared to worm them all, and perhaps some other meds as well ..


It has been my experience that bloody stool is black. It will also give a rather foul odor, even from such a small sample. There are many things that can cause loose stool, from stress, to the aforementioned protozoa. It is good practice to collect stool from newly acquired animals, even if there is no obvious sign of a problem. With pathogens, when you start seeing signs of an infection, you've allowed needless stress to your animal. There is a great thread on stool collecting here: stool collecting 

Please practice general husbandry guidelines to help prevent anything seen, or unseen, from being spread to other animals, or yourself. Take a stool sample to a vet (they don't have to be frog specialists) to have it checked. If/when you get a positive result, you can take it from there.

Meanwhile, keep stress to a minimum by keeping temps and humidity within range. Keep disruptions to a minimum, and feed as needed. If you have any questions, feel free to PM me. ~David


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

My question just because I am curious is, if you introduce a diseased frog into a viv, is there really any way to reuse the viv or do you have to break it down and sterilize? I have never had any issues but am curious.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

VenomR00 said:


> My question just because I am curious is, if you introduce a diseased frog into a viv, is there really any way to reuse the viv or do you have to break it down and sterilize? I have never had any issues but am curious.


In keeping with good practice, the animal(s) should be quarantined in an enclosure more easily cleaned while going through treatment. The enclosure should be completely broken down, disinfect what you can, throw away what you can't. True sterilization guidelines are difficult to follow, in practicality. Bleach is not a sterile technique. It disinfects quite well but does not kill all types of spores. Bleach solutions of 10% do not inactivate prions nor will it kill all types of bacterium. I once read, while in school, that a type of pseudomonas bacterium was cultured from the inside of a bleach cap however, I can not cite this. Boiled and baked, at correct temperatures and intervals, will sterilize most anything that can withstand it. For the purpose of our conversation, a 10% bleach concentration would be sufficient for glass.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Alright thanks. I figured common sense but just wanted to see your opinion.


----------

